# Revolver vs. Auto



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I know this one's been beaten to death but it always makes for a good conversation.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm more of a revolver guy. They never jam and if a round fails to fire all you have to do is try again and that dud gets passed by. On the other hand I really like auto 22s. If I'm squirrel hunting and I have to clear a jam or rack the slide to pass a dud it's no big deal, there'll be more to shoot at and I'm not to worried about being mauled by a wounded rodent.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

To me the cartridge of choice often times makes the decision as to whether I choose a Revolver or an Auto. If it is a .22 LR, more times that not my choice is a Semi Auto.

I can not imagine life without my tricked out Ruger 5 1/2" Bull Barrel MKII. Then again a Scoped Ruger Single Six with a 6 1/2" (or longer) Barrel makes a dandy small game / small varmint Handgun.

Then again I can not really imagine life without my Glock Model 21 .45 ACP whether it be tucked inside my waistband for concealed carry or on my Hip when I am working.

On the other side of the coin a 7 1/2" Barrled Revolver in .44 Magnum would be my choice if I were hunting Whitetail Deer with a Handgun these days. A Ruger Redhawk or Ruger Super Blackhawk makes a good handgun for these purposes.

But then a 4" S&W K Frame carries quite necely on the hip in a Pancake Holster. A 4" S&W K Frame carried in this manner all but disappears in that they carry so comfortablly you almost forget it is there. The .357 Magnum Cartridge with 125gr. Jacketed Hollow Points is never a bad choice for self defense and also makes quite a varmint cartridge in a compact to carry handgun.

Yep I feel there is a place for both, just depends on what the uses are.

Larry


----------



## DrHenley (Sep 5, 2006)

I _think_ I'm in the process of becoming a wheelgun convert.

I have been a fan of semi-autos for many years, and the one revolver I did have 35 years ago, I sold without really giving it a fair shot.

Earlier this year I bought a Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter in 45 Colt and I fell in love with it. Now my 9mm feels clunky and I have to force myself practice with it occasionally.

Concealed carry with a 7 1/2" barrel is a bit awkward...and I'm still not a fan of snubbies. My compact was a Walther, but I traded it on the SBH, so I'm without a compact at the moment. I'm thinking something like a Black Widow 22 Mag...

One thing I found out about wheelguns...

With a semi-auto, it let's you know when it needs feeding...with a wheelgun you have to be able to keep count to figure out whether you're still loaded or not


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Good point, never thought of that.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I can shoot alot better with my Beretta 92FS than I can with my Ruger single six 22lr with a 5.5inch barrel!!!!!!!!!!!  I know but its true, however I love my brothers 686 .357 mag best shooting handgun I have ever fired. So revolvers or auto pistol for me I guess it just depends!!


----------

